# Grass City Delivery Problems????



## pinecone (Sep 8, 2007)

I followed a link off this site to a vendor- GrassCity- we ordered and paid for a very cool looking glass pipe. It's been over a month since we placed the order and no delivery nor no response from their support- has anyone else had problems with GrassCity????


----------



## pinecone (Sep 13, 2007)

I heard from Grass City today- they're backordered on Magic Eye Pipes- FYI they dont email you back - they respond on your support form page.


----------



## pinecone (Sep 13, 2007)

PS Thank you to who ever it was that contacted Grass City with the heads up. A day after posting in here I heard back from them.


----------

